# peanut playing fetch



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

he is totally obsessed and will go for hours.....


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

He sure loves his ball. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy smokes those are some great shots. Peanut is looking AWSOME!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

look at that boy! dang he looks good!!! i love my bubbas


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahah that second pic is AWESOME!!!!  I LOVE ME SOME PEANUT


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I LOVE the mid air picture sooo cute. Looks like fun for you and peanut!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow look at that mouth!!! Great pictures! I love mid air pics too. He's a handsome feller! =)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here are a few more of Peanut and his ball


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking great Mommy and Daddy lol.... Peanut is a beast! keep up the good work.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww I love pictures. =)


----------

